# Newly redesigned BikeRay-III is coming



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

After long and hard work, tests after tests on remodifications from current prototype Ray-III model sold by other(s), BikeRay USA finally got everything together on Ray-III, and will be available by end of this month.
Take a visit to www.bikerayusa.com where you can see the pics, changes, specs beam shots, etc.
Also offering pre-order discount.
many parts & accessories are there to purchase along a new "Y" connector that can connect 2 batteries into one light to give 7+ hrs on High mode or 30+ hrs on Low mode.
No more prototypes~!
Excellent battery safety and life, Safety featured Charger, but without high price tag.
:thumbsup:


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

Please consider other distribution methods also, rather than just selling direct. I'd prefer to keep small independents (Geoman) alive by buying through him.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

thunderstruck said:


> Please consider other distribution methods also, rather than just selling direct. I'd prefer to keep small independents (Geoman) alive by buying through him.


+1 on getting Geoman carrying these new and improved:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
BUT I'm sorry but NO MORE CHEAP CHINESE BATTERIES I don't trust any battery made in china anymore JUNK...:madman: 
By the way Bikerayusa did you buy a ad here:nono:


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

thats good news, i like that it uses the o-ring mount!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

2nd (or 3rd) selling these through Geoman.
I like what I have seen with this light, but regardless, I will most likely still purchase a 2nd battery from Geoman.


----------



## max621 (Jul 3, 2010)

So what exactly is different from the "prototypes" currently sold by GeoMan? And will it come with a crappy battery instead of the ones GeoMan ships? I'm all for saving $20 by pre-ordering but I'd rather get the right battery outright.


----------



## heathcoat (Mar 13, 2011)

max621 said:


> So what exactly is different from the "prototypes" currently sold by GeoMan? And will it come with a crappy battery instead of the ones GeoMan ships? I'm all for saving $20 by pre-ordering but I'd rather get the right battery outright.


Ya what he ^ said. I'm wanna pull a trigger on my first light but I don't want to wait another month.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

max621 said:


> So what exactly is different from the "prototypes" currently sold by GeoMan? And will it come with a crappy battery instead of the ones GeoMan ships? I'm all for saving $20 by pre-ordering but I'd rather get the right battery outright.


If you see our front page, and talk to our current BikeRay light users, I mean any of those bikeshops listed, over 400 current users, we haven't had any issues with Chinese made batteries. No argument over German made items not only battery but cars too.
We learned from other's failures and success as well. What to learn, and what to avoid.
Thats not just us, but with everyone as well.
I explained this same issue over and over many times on mtbr. I am not making up or saying our battery is better or will do something it will not do.
All I am saying is, it will do what we are standing for. Safer than MS issue, Safer than any China made batteries, and we have tested them over and over in many different environments and it withstanded most of abuse and beyond of what we can through at it.

That is okey for us if you want to buy from Geoman battery or anyother mid companies battery. But we are not selling any crapy Chinese made battery. It provided sefety features what we were looking for.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

IMHO said:


> 2nd (or 3rd) selling these through Geoman.
> I like what I have seen with this light, but regardless, I will most likely still purchase a 2nd battery from Geoman.


No problem~!
I rather drive a german car, than sushi too.
It will give me all the luxury and safety, but got to spend some extra $.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

thunderstruck said:


> Please consider other distribution methods also, rather than just selling direct. I'd prefer to keep small independents (Geoman) alive by buying through him.


Thats just fine. Buy from him.
I don't mind at all. If I did, I probably caused some serious mess already.
We are factory direct for USA and will do everything possible to keep the name high.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

nick d said:


> thats good news, i like that it uses the o-ring mount!


Hey Nick~!
Yap, we finally got everything together. Even safer battery than before, safer charger, lighter, smaller, well balanced, ... actually, it is lighter and smaller than ray-I or II., yet brighter.
Let me know if you want to try it out one day...
I will be glad to let you try it.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

bikerayusa said:


> If you see our front page, and talk to our current BikeRay light users, I mean any of those bikeshops listed, over 400 current users, we haven't had any issues with Chinese made batteries. No argument over German made items not only battery but cars too.
> We learned from other's failures and success as well. What to learn, and what to avoid.
> Thats not just us, but with everyone as well.
> I explained this same issue over and over many times on mtbr. I am not making up or saying our battery is better or will do something it will not do.
> ...


So you are saying these are not Chinese made batteries if not WHO manufactures them . Please post there spec sheets and UL #
Also you state you have a whole 400 happy customers using these NOT Chinese batteries exactly how long have these 400 people been using them a couple of months maybe?
and what new safety feature have you built in these non Chinese batteries 
Oh also Did you buy an AD Yet or should this be considered SPAM...


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> So you are saying these are not Chinese made batteries if not WHO manufactures them . Please post there spec sheets and UL #
> Also you state you have a whole 400 happy customers using these NOT Chinese batteries exactly how long have these 400 people been using them a couple of months maybe?
> and what new safety feature have you built in these non Chinese batteries
> Oh also Did you buy an AD Yet or should this be considered SPAM...


Hey Rakuman,
I am not here to argue with you at all.
oh, about the ad, yes, I did.
Thank you.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

bikerayusa said:


> Hey Rakuman,
> I am not here to argue with you at all.
> oh, about the ad, yes, I did.
> Thank you.


Thanks for buying an AD now you are not spaming
Now as a consumer I myself and I am sure a lot of your potential customers are wondering as to the credibility of your batteries we have heard countless stories of new and improved and they all turn out to be horsesh*t you are not going to sell many lights on here unless you can verify the source and specs and UL # of these batteries. 
No arguing just asking for some facts:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Rakuman said:


> Congrats on the ad MY BAD
> Now as a consumer I myself and I am sure a lot of your potential customers are wondering as to the credibility of your batteries we have heard countless stories of new and improved and they all turn out to be horsesh*t you are not going to sell many lights on here unless you can verify the source and specs and UL # of these batteries.
> No arguing just asking for some facts:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


First, I don't use mtbr as our main source to sell lights, that is if any.
This site is just info site for us.
Our main consumers are who tired all other lights, I mean most of lights, and tried ours as an alternative, but ended up loving it.

Releasing more infos will cause more damages to many others including your loving ones... 
So, this is where I will end this conversation. I am sure your friends will understand and agree with me.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

No message Im a DORK


----------



## heathcoat (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow this is getting vicious. All I'm still wondering is...... I have seen both "editions" of br3. The only difference I'm seeing( and correct me if I'm wrong) is that the prototype is a bit bigger, and cost at the moment 20 bux more with the "mid" man. Now I'm not try to get roid rage like a few on here I just want to buy my first light asap, its getn humid in the south. So these batteries for the new bk3 are different from ur prototype in what way? I get ur company's tryn to make a buck, but were on the ol mountain bike friends forum where we all love each other and help one another. So can that guy tell me if its really worth the wait for the "new" one. Thanks


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

heathcoat said:


> Wow this is getting vicious. All I'm still wondering is...... I have seen both "editions" of br3. The only difference I'm seeing( and correct me if I'm wrong) is that the prototype is a bit bigger, and cost at the moment 20 bux more with the "mid" man. Now I'm not try to get roid rage like a few on here I just want to buy my first light asap, its getn humid in the south. So these batteries for the new bk3 are different from ur prototype in what way? I get ur company's tryn to make a buck, but were on the ol mountain bike friends forum where we all love each other and help one another. So can that guy tell me if its really worth the wait for the "new" one. Thanks


No worries here    I was just asking this guy tell us about his batteries which now days can be a deal breaker
. I have a bikeray III and love them for the bars but you need to pair it with helmet light to get the full effect.
now back to the battery issue the fact that bikeray usa does not want to give any info about his batteries leads me to suspect their quality.
Who you buy this light from is of no concern of mine but when someone does not want to discuss an important piece of there package speaks volumes


----------



## heathcoat (Mar 13, 2011)

Me me me me. When did this become only about you. And who said I was even refering to you too........was it obvious(mr.roid rage)? I get what ur about, but ur just so angry. Grrrrrrrr. U catch more flys with honey then with hotsauce. 

Anywho. What's the low down?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

heathcoat said:


> Me me me me. When did this become only about you. And who said I was even refering to you too........was it obvious(mr.roid rage)? I get what ur about, but ur just so angry. Grrrrrrrr. U catch more flys with honey then with hotsauce.
> 
> Anywho. What's the low down?


You got me all wrong SON 
That's whats so funny about the internet you cannot see the smile on someones face as they type...
was it this:madmax: or this :madman: that made you think I was mad. 
sometimes I debate aggressively to make a point, But no no anger here there's nothing to get angry about  
for the lowdown just buy it from Geoman and you will get a quality battery this other guy who knows and you will get..
the only difference I can see is the housing is smaller on the new one which could mean it could get hotter sooner less surface area to radiate heat and the O ring bar set up which is kind of nice


----------



## heathcoat (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok whatever, ur a random. Let's just switch up tactics...... Good cop, bad cop. Its obvoius who is who.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

heathcoat said:


> Ok whatever, ur a random. Let's just switch up tactics...... Good cop, bad cop. Its obvoius who is who.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## max621 (Jul 3, 2010)

My confusion stemmed from this line on the website basically:
"It will be shorter, lighter, easy rubber ring mount, better balanced mounting system, better water protection, and with a rubber coated battery pack with safety chip that will last without high price tag"

I wasn't sure if it was being compared to BikeRay II or the prototype. Based on bikeray's comments here, it sounds like the line is talking about the improvements over the prototype. I think you guys should make that a little more clear on your website


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

I've exchanged a few emails with Patrick at BikeRay and placed my order for 2 sets of the new BR3's. 

Been in the market and shopping for lights the past few months since I sold my NiteRider Firestorm to a buddy. Was about ready to pull the trigger on Exposure's 1200 lumen light for $500! but also been very curious about all these new lights popping up.. MS, Gemini, Cyclops, Light and Go... etc. 

Ended up going with BikeRay's because of the light design, lumen output, price and run time. I have a good feeling that they are a solid company and after the emails where he told me their warrenty/return policy, I'm 100% re-assured in my choice to purchase the BR3s.

I know some people are still paranoid about the battery issue but I'm sure that's got to be resolved by now so I'm not worried about it.

Anyway, I should get them by the end of the month.


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

How about we take Rakuman's keyboard away for a while until he simmers down? You're more than obnoxious guy. 

Your the type of dork that scares away venders from displaying their wears on line. I like to see new stuff so quick trying to put guys in time out for sharing.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

I apologize guys for being a Dork I just wanted to compare apples to apples and with no battery specs it is impossible to do that.. 
I will back off and let these thread take its course flame me all you want but I was just looking out for us the consumer.
I have made my point and I will fade away now to my Dork cave and be silent:thumbsup:


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

Wow I wasn't expecting that kind of a responce. It takes a decent kind of fella to admit he's wrong AND apologize publicly. Good on you Rakuman. You can have your keyboard back.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

I am still leaning toward one of these lights. I will use their battery as a back up and go with the 8.7Ah (from Geoman) as my main battery.
I just hope their lights are better than their grammar. 
edit: (not that I am one to talk)


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

bikerayusa said:


> Hey Nick~!
> Yap, we finally got everything together. Even safer battery than before, safer charger, lighter, smaller, well balanced, ... actually, it is lighter and smaller than ray-I or II., yet brighter.
> Let me know if you want to try it out one day...
> I will be glad to let you try it.


i might take you up on that next time im up in the area :thumbsup: you guys going to be at any other events or races?


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

nick d said:


> i might take you up on that next time im up in the area :thumbsup: you guys going to be at any other events or races?


Anytime you are coming up this area, just email me a day before.
Or, I will going down to Southern area during next week, I can let you use it on the way and get it back on the way up.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

IMHO said:


> I am still leaning toward one of these lights. I will use their battery as a back up and go with the 8.7Ah (from Geoman) as my main battery.
> I just hope their lights are better than their grammar.
> edit: (not that I am one to talk)


Yes. You will be surprised~!


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

bikerayusa said:


> Anytime you are coming up this area, just email me a day before.
> Or, I will going down to Southern area during next week, I can let you use it on the way and get it back on the way up.


About the races, if there is a race or demo events thats involved night ride, we would love to. If you know any, please let us know.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

bikerayusa said:


> Yes. You will be surprised~!


Oh~ about my writing, please excuse me, as I mentioned earlier, I am not original English speaker. English is my 4th language and I do get confuse so many times,,,,,,
If there is anything that doesn't make sense, just correct me.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Bike Ray IV, Bike Ray IV please! End of the summer I hear? Fact or fiction?


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Chromagftw said:


> Bike Ray IV, Bike Ray IV please! End of the summer I hear? Fact or fiction?


FACT*-!*


----------



## sdacman (Oct 13, 2008)

Just ordered two!! cant wait


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

sdacman said:


> Just ordered two!! cant wait


Thank you~!
We will ship them out to you as soon as they get here.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

max621 said:


> My confusion stemmed from this line on the website basically:
> "It will be shorter, lighter, easy rubber ring mount, better balanced mounting system, better water protection, and with a rubber coated battery pack with safety chip that will last without high price tag"
> 
> I wasn't sure if it was being compared to BikeRay II or the prototype. Based on bikeray's comments here, it sounds like the line is talking about the improvements over the prototype. I think you guys should make that a little more clear on your website


I am sorry for the confussion.
We were taling about Ray-III all along. You are absolutely right. We are not very literated specially when it comes on sales, and internet.
The worst is my grammar. for being 4 language speaker, I get confussed everytime. Sorry for that.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Just because we are getting so many email inquiries to change Ray-III's mounting system to 'O'ring system, here is couple of thing we can offer you as following.

1-. Send us your Ray-III head unit and we will balance it, replace the system and ship it back to you in 2 days. ($18 including return shipping fees)
2-. We will send you the 'O' ring system for Ray-III and you install it. Will include how to guide. (this will work if you are somewhat handy). ($8 including shipping fee)

One thing that you must accept is, no matter what, it will not be same as new Ray-III in weight, balance and steadiness.


----------



## sdacman (Oct 13, 2008)

*When?*

How long before we can expect a ship date?


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

sdacman said:


> How long before we can expect a ship date?


Hi,
We were expecting them by 25th of this month or so. Could be a little earlier if usp moves a little faster... Lights are to be shipped from manufacture on next week.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

bikerayusa said:


> Anytime you are coming up this area, just email me a day before.
> Or, I will going down to Southern area during next week, I can let you use it on the way and get it back on the way up.


very cool, shoot me a pm and let me know what your schedule is!

Quote:
Originally Posted by Chromagftw
Bike Ray IV, Bike Ray IV please! End of the summer I hear? Fact or fiction?
FACT-!

any sneak peaks?  i couldnt find many pics online, google has failed me lol...


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

nick d said:


> very cool, shoot me a pm and let me know what your schedule is!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chromagftw
> ...


H~!
Its on my website. I can not upload front view, need to keep it secret,,, sorry.
We have prototype made already and its abuse stage~! to see if it can handle the heat, vibrations, impacts, etc. We call it, "Abusing stage"....lol
We need to test the light, case, seals, switches, connectors, etc etc before we can test durability of other issues.
It will be with 4 LEDs, but can not release which ones....sorry again~!
Got the lens made with 15degrees and its tooooo bright. I was asking for 20degrees, but market seems like more 15degrees..... 
Send me an email from our website with your contact info. So, I can call you when I am that direction.
Thanks Nick~!


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

I would love to swap over to an O-ring mount. I really like the BRIII on the bars, the spread is perfect and I can differentiate between the bar light and my helmet light easily so I know where I am looking, that sounds weird but not knowing which spot was which sometimes put me off as I set up a corner. 

Anyhoo - O-ring better than the current mount, I'll shoot BRay an email.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Freediver said:


> I would love to swap over to an O-ring mount. I really like the BRIII on the bars, the spread is perfect and I can differentiate between the bar light and my helmet light easily so I know where I am looking, that sounds weird but not knowing which spot was which sometimes put me off as I set up a corner.
> 
> Anyhoo - O-ring better than the current mount, I'll shoot BRay an email.


Got your email.
Thanks~!
I will ship it by Certified First Class Mail.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

LORENZ said:


> How about we take Rakuman's keyboard away for a while until he simmers down? You're more than obnoxious guy.
> 
> Your the type of dork that scares away venders from displaying their wears on line. I like to see new stuff so quick trying to put guys in time out for sharing.


 You are one of the few, who think this way:thumbsup: .. Its to bad MTBR has a ton of these guys,, you'll never know what your missing. Asking pert Qs of a vendor is one thing.. being an ass (as many here are), is completely another.(not directed at Rakuman).Ever notice its the same posters??..I wonder why we stoped our adv campain with MTBR?? Great job!!!!!


----------



## LORENZ (May 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

For the record: I don't think any of Rakuman's post's were out of line. Not trying to start a pissing fight, I'm just saying. All he wanted was to find out about the battery as he didn't want another POS battery. I don't think that was too much to ask for. The fact that he used bold text on a complete thread was completely misinterpreted. He just wanted to be noticed. He asked for battery specs and didn't get them. After a couple people jumped on him he bowed out which I thought was odd. I guess that means he didn't want a pissing fight. People get misinterpreted all the time. It happens. I didn't blame him for giving up. 

I ask questions of vendors all the time. Some of my questions get answered and some don't . You have to accept that and move on. For the most part I try not to let it bother me. It's like the people you work for....you can ask Boss man "why" about this and "why" about that but half the time you're not going to get an answer ( that makes any real sense ) . Rather than let it get to you , you just have to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

*BikeRay battery*



Cat-man-do said:


> For the record: I don't think any of Rakuman's post's were out of line. Not trying to start a pissing fight, I'm just saying. All he wanted was to find out about the battery as he didn't want another POS battery. I don't think that was too much to ask for. The fact that he used bold text on a complete thread was completely misinterpreted. He just wanted to be noticed. He asked for battery specs and didn't get them. After a couple people jumped on him he bowed out which I thought was odd. I guess that means he didn't want a pissing fight. People get misinterpreted all the time. It happens. I didn't blame him for giving up.
> 
> I ask questions of vendors all the time. Some of my questions get answered and some don't . You have to accept that and move on. For the most part I try not to let it bother me. It's like the people you work for....you can ask Boss man "why" about this and "why" about that but half the time you're not going to get an answer ( that makes any real sense ) . Rather than let it get to you , you just have to take it with a grain of salt.


Hi Cat,
I believe none of vendors here have or had any issues with your writing skills or way of asking accordingly.
However, my own situation was a bit different. Anyone can easily see there was personal matters than just a question.
Not just us, but many vendors are very skeptics to release some of infos here. They get miss used many times in wrong way or just against all good fates.

We do have UL & CE on both battery and charger as well. Just we don't feel safe to release infos on mtbr. They are cleary printed on both items. Customers will be able to see them once they get the lights from us.


----------



## sdacman (Oct 13, 2008)

any word on the eta of the lights?


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

*Arrival of Ray-III*



sdacman said:


> any word on the eta of the lights?


Hi my friend;
UPS delayed about a week, on picking up the merchandises on time.
As we had anticipated to be here by end of this month will be delayed by a week or so.

Manufacture and we are keeping our eyes on ups's website day & night.

Sorry, but nothing we could do at this point. :madman:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Is it possible to just buy the "new" BikeRay III lamp without a battery & charger? Thanks.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

thatdrewguy said:


> Is it possible to just buy the "new" BikeRay III lamp without a battery & charger? Thanks.


Hello thatdrewguy~!
It will be eventually. But at this very moment, we only have samples that we used for demos.
If you are still interested to get even these samples, contact us again.

Thank you for asking~!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

bikerayusa said:


> Hello thatdrewguy~!
> It will be eventually. But at this very moment, we only have samples that we used for demos.
> If you are still interested to get even these samples, contact us again.
> 
> Thank you for asking~!


pm sent.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

off road rider said:


> You are one of the few, who think this way:thumbsup: .. Its to bad MTBR has a ton of these guys,, you'll never know what your missing. Asking pert Qs of a vendor is one thing.. being an ass (as many here are), is completely another.(not directed at Rakuman).Ever notice its the same posters??..I wonder why we stoped our adv campain with MTBR?? Great job!!!!!


Rakuman was asking a legitimate question and I didn't think he was getting angry about it. He just wasn't getting his question answered, he never did, and eventually Bike Ray explained that they just don't want to give those specs out.

Rakuman almost always asks tough but legitimate questions, he and I have had more than one friendly debate, I'd like to think that generally you come out of such a conversation more knowledgeable - as do the riders that are reading the thread - I am pretty sure that is, at least in part, why this forum exists.

Shannon


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

sdacman said:


> any word on the eta of the lights?


Sorry sdacman; and sorry for all 225 valued friends of Bikeray USA who placed pre-order on Ray-III., and test riders of Ray-IV.

We tried to be here on mtbr and share some of the infos and friendships together but got so busy on orders and more. Please accept our sincere apology.

We are tracking down on Ray-III shipment from ups site and talked to them almost everyday.
Seems like there was few days of delay on picking up the merchandise from manufacture, which translates delay on arrival. However, ups is ensurering us they will make delivery by end of first week or early second week of May.
There is nothing we can do at this point but wait a little longer.

Again, please accept our sincere apology on this matter. If there is anything we can possibly do, please write to us at anytime. We will do our best to compensate and make this a pleasure purchase.

To support on our quality issues of light and battery, we teamed up again, and we are offering a Full Life time Warranty on Ray-III light heads. Batteries will have same one Full year of warranty as prior batteries. Details will be posted on our website.
Also we will give away free "Y" connectors to each customer who orders Ray-III. The "Y" connectors will work with 2 lights into one battery, giving an average of 2 hours in full blast and 6+ hours on low setting.

Thank you again for giving us your trust and support.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

bikerayusa said:


> Also we will give away free "Y" connectors to each customer who orders Ray-III. The "Y" connectors will work with 2 lights into one battery, giving an average of 2 hours in full blast and 6+ hours on low setting.
> 
> Thank you again for giving us your trust and support.


this may be a dumb question, but those run times are for two ray 3 lights correct?

thanks!
nick


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

nick d said:


> this may be a dumb question, but those run times are for two ray 3 lights correct?
> 
> thanks!
> nick


It is not a dumb question.
Yes, run time is tested with Ray-III's.
Haven't tested with Ray-I & II....and not yet with Ray-IV, but my guess is it should be close to Ray-III, Since SSC-P7 consumes more energy than XP-G leds.

By the way, Ray-IV is not using XP-G leds. I will notify here when time comes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bikerayusa said:


> It is not a dumb question.
> Yes, run time is tested with Ray-III's.
> Haven't tested with Ray-I & II....and not yet with Ray-IV, but my guess is it should be close to Ray-III, Since SSC-P7 consumes more energy than XP-G leds.
> 
> *By the way, Ray-IV is not using XP-G leds. I will notify here when time comes.*


:eekster: ....okay. The sooner the better.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

any update on delivery?


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry for late reply.
Been gone for few days.

They are in customs..
We should be getting them late next week.
I guess we ordered too many......lol
Since we pre-sold 227 units, we are very upset about this delay too.
Never happend this way. There were few days of delays, but nothing like this.

Please accept our apology, and if there is anything I can do, please let me know.
For all customers who ordered Ray-III, we will add another free gift (12DC car charger) to compensate this delay.

Thank you for your patience on this matter.


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

yeah, you should be sorry for taking an hour to reply to my post! =p and since I pre-ordered 2 lights, with the extra delay, I should get the discount of "buy one get one FREE!" right?

just kidding! lol. =)

anyway, just wanted to check as I'm sure the other people who ordered probably had it on their minds as well.


----------



## bikerayusa (Oct 5, 2010)

Prexus2005 said:


> yeah, you should be sorry for taking an hour to reply to my post! =p and since I pre-ordered 2 lights, with the extra delay, I should get the discount of "buy one get one FREE!" right?
> 
> just kidding! lol. =)
> 
> anyway, just wanted to check as I'm sure the other people who ordered probably had it on their minds as well.


Ya,
we are frustrated as you are too.
And I am sure there is a bs from both ups & Ch and/or somewhere, specially Ch.
As we were satisfied with the results we got from our own tests, we placed a large order of them.

We will contact us customs again on Monday.... we've been calling them last few days, and don't want to ps them off, causing more delays......lol


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

bikerayusa said:


> Ya,
> we are frustrated as you are too.
> And I am sure there is a bs from both ups & Ch and/or somewhere, specially Ch.
> As we were satisfied with the results we got from our own tests, we placed a large order of them.
> ...


yeah..... not a good idea to po the customs officers LOL

but you expect to have a good stock then even after you fill all the pre-orders?


----------

